# Official Meeko Thread



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess this is long overdue haha 










Meeko after his grooming appointment yesterday 









He tried to hide his half eaten beef tendon the other day... this was the end result


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh man, he is adorable!! I love his brown feet and his sweet smile.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I could almost explode. 
He is too cute.
I love Poms so it is very hard for me not to steal him right now (haha.)
I love the the first picture where he looks like a floating puff of fur and then has two little paws peeking out from underneath.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Cute!!! Love him!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

need more stoner pics...just saying.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> need more stoner pics...just saying.


Your wish has been granted!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Your wish has been granted!


I can definitely see some Chi is his face in these pictures.
I swear my Chi makes the same faces.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Haha! He sure can make some funny faces! That made my night.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Chichan said:


> I can definitely see some Chi is his face in these pictures.
> I swear my Chi makes the same faces.


Haha that must be adorable on such a tiny face!



CandyLeopard said:


> Oh my goodness!! Haha! He sure can make some funny faces! That made my night.


Lol glad that it made you laugh  He's a special guy lol


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Meeko is the best <3 I absolutely love him. I've been waiting for this thread!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww the multiple expression pictures  too much.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Meeko is the best <3 I absolutely love him. I've been waiting for this thread!


Haha sorry it took so long!!



Remaru said:


> Aww the multiple expression pictures  too much.


Hehe yeah he really is too much sometimes! I get very strong urges to squeeze his head in between my hands... of course I don't do it but I just get so alskdjfoawef when I look at him sometimes haha


Meeko has been giving me the stink eye because I haven't been paying attention to him. This week is the busiest week of the semester for me, so he isn't getting a lot of attention, poor guy


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Bahahaha, those are EXACTLY the pictures I was looking forward to seeing....he has such an expressive little face. You're lucky you're not closer, or I'd have a hard time not just popping by to watch him lol.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay Meeko pictures!

He's one of my 'must click' picture threads here, haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol! He is seriously adorable and has the greatest facial expressions!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Aww Meeko is just so adorable and soooo expressive


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Meeko has such a beautiful coat. 
How often do you brush him?
I read Poms are constant and heavy shedders. Is this true?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Bahahaha, those are EXACTLY the pictures I was looking forward to seeing....he has such an expressive little face. You're lucky you're not closer, or I'd have a hard time not just popping by to watch him lol.


Haha I honestly ahve tons more... I will post some tonight when I am not busy writing a paper 



ireth0 said:


> Yay Meeko pictures!
> 
> He's one of my 'must click' picture threads here, haha.


Awe yay! Meeko and I appreciate your interest in our thread  More pictures to come!



jade5280 said:


> Lol! He is seriously adorable and has the greatest facial expressions!


Thank you  I really didn't expect him to be this derpy when I first adopted him lol but it's probably one of my favorite characteristics about him 



SnapV said:


> Aww Meeko is just so adorable and soooo expressive


Thank you! He sure is! Irl he's even MORE expressive haha 



Chichan said:


> Meeko has such a beautiful coat.
> How often do you brush him?
> I read Poms are constant and heavy shedders. Is this true?


Meeko's fur is really weird. I only brush him like, once a week/once every two weeks, but his fur never matts or tangles. I brush him to get his undercoat out. He is a "constant shedder" but his fur honestly doesn't fall out unless I am brushing him. My cats shed more than him lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Just to tide ya'll over until later tonight 

This was after our walk yesterday. Yup. Always so stoooonedddd haha


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Just to tide ya'll over until later tonight
> 
> This was after our walk yesterday. Yup. Always so stoooonedddd haha


Your little man is just high on life


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Your little man is just high on life


Haha he sure is!! He is so enthusiastic, and when he has had a particularly good walk/play session/cuddle, this is the face he makes hehe 

His reaction when I tried to work on some training with him while on his 30 ft. leash. Apparently my treat wasn't high value enough -___-









Derp









More derp









He loves his carrier. We were working on "take"









Sleeping 









His face after he tried to countersurf. "What mom? I didn't do anything. Aren't I an angel??"









With his BFF


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh man, I wish I had seen this sooner! This is just too perfect, bah <3 He seriously makes the best faces, and man is he CUTE. How does he look so simultaneously adorable and mischievous and devilish all at once? 

Between him and Greybear, I really want my own Pom. 



taquitos said:


>


LOL. FAVORITES. Right here.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Equinox said:


> Oh man, I wish I had seen this sooner! This is just too perfect, bah <3 He seriously makes the best faces, and man is he CUTE. How does he look so simultaneously adorable and mischievous and devilish all at once?
> 
> Between him and Greybear, I really want my own Pom.
> 
> ...


Trent with a teeny fluffy pom would be the cutest thing ever <3

Speaking of GSDs, Meeko gets asked if he is a "mini GSD" often LOLOL can you believe it? hahaha.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

If DogForums had to pick a mascot, I'd vote for Meeko. He's irresistible!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

taquitos said:


> Trent with a teeny fluffy pom would be the cutest thing ever <3
> 
> Speaking of GSDs, Meeko gets asked if he is a "mini GSD" often LOLOL can you believe it? hahaha.


Holy crap LOL!! You're kidding! That's completely crazy (and SO hilarious)! Can't even imagine your reaction to that... I wouldn't know what to say!

And Trent's littermate actually lives with two Poms! They're two of the most well behaved dogs I've ever met, and I adore them. They're bigger than standard so they're not all that tiny, but just as adorable and fluffy as a Pom should be


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I secretly stalk this thread
shhh


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> If DogForums had to pick a mascot, I'd vote for Meeko. He's irresistible!


Hahaha I am sure he would totally be down for such a job  I wish more people found him irresistable! A lot of people here think he is ugly, or have a misconception that he is yappy/aggressive because he's a toy breed -___- He's the most popular with old ladies though  Every time I take him anywhere busy, I get lots of old ladies coming over and asking to pet him LOL



Equinox said:


> Holy crap LOL!! You're kidding! That's completely crazy (and SO hilarious)! Can't even imagine your reaction to that... I wouldn't know what to say!
> 
> And Trent's littermate actually lives with two Poms! They're two of the most well behaved dogs I've ever met, and I adore them. They're bigger than standard so they're not all that tiny, but just as adorable and fluffy as a Pom should be


Hahaha yeah I just say "thanks??? but he's a pomeranian mix..." hahahaha. I guess people think because of the pomsky and whatnot, there are mini versions of everything... but seriously he looks nothing like a GSD besides slightly similar coloring and pricked ears?? >_<

Poms are suuuuper smart, but I think a lot of people let them get away with a lot of things (they are extremely devious imo lol typical spitz...). Meeko is a very smart dog, but I am pretty sure if I left him with my sister without my supervision for a few weeks, he would be a little nightmare haha. They need consistent handlers imo... Meeko does well with good structure. If I let him get away with little things he starts behaving worse and worse lol. I honestly think big dog owners would make great owners of poms...



Chichan said:


> I secretly stalk this thread
> shhh


No need to be secretive! Meeko (and I) appreciate all the attention this thread gets ;D




He always sits on my stuff lol


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha I am sure he would totally be down for such a job  I wish more people found him irresistable! A lot of people here think he is ugly


Whaaat? I honestly cannot comprehend how anyone could find Meeko ugly. He's the embodiment of cute!

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Whaaat? I honestly cannot comprehend how anyone could find Meeko ugly. He's the embodiment of cute!
> 
> Keep the photos coming!


Thank you! I think he is too hehe 



We took selfies together today.









Like mommy like son??!?!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Thank you! I think he is too hehe
> Like mommy like son??!?!


This is the greatest image I've ever seen.
Also, you're so pretty  !


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Meeko is definitely one of my favorite forum dogs. He makes the best faces.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Chichan said:


> I secretly stalk this thread
> shhh


LMAO me too haha.

I'm not normally small dog fan, but this dog kills me!


----------



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

taquitos said:


>


I didn't even know Poms had teeth. LOL Those pictures make me laugh!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

You're lucky I don't live in QC or I would totally steal him, lol. I love dogs that have tons of personality!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Chichan said:


> This is the greatest image I've ever seen.
> Also, you're so pretty  !


Thank you ^_^

Meeko and I get told we look alike a lot  haha



NyxForge said:


> Meeko is definitely one of my favorite forum dogs. He makes the best faces.


Thank you! He really does make a lot of faces haha. Sometimes I will watch him for minutes on end because I just like watching his face change from expression to expression >_> Does that make me sound like too much of a crazy dog lady?



d_ray said:


> LMAO me too haha.
> 
> I'm not normally small dog fan, but this dog kills me!


He seems to have that effect on larger dog owners for some reason  Honestly... I like toy dogs, but I always thought I would end up with a pit bull before I got Meeko lol! I am not sure how I walked out of the shelter with a 7 lbs fluffy thing 



ricksieminski said:


> I didn't even know Poms had teeth. LOL Those pictures make me laugh!


Oh yeah he has teeth lol! He can chew through a beef neck bone no problem  In his head he has the mighty jaws of a GSD 



gingerkid said:


> You're lucky I don't live in QC or I would totally steal him, lol. I love dogs that have tons of personality!


Hahaha how cute would it be if Snowball and Meeko played together?!?!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> You're lucky I don't live in QC or I would totally steal him, lol. I love dogs that have tons of personality!


I don't live in QC, but I have a lot of friends in MTL that I've been meaning to visit. 

"Why'd you drive up here" "To visit you guys...now let's go scour the streets for a black and tan fluff ball"


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha how cute would it be if Snowball and Meeko played together?!?!


Ohmigosh all of the cute!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I don't live in QC, but I have a lot of friends in MTL that I've been meaning to visit.
> 
> "Why'd you drive up here" "To visit you guys...now let's go scour the streets for a black and tan fluff ball"


Hahaha uh oh! I'll just have to disguise Meeko as a fruit bat then!!!



gingerkid said:


> Ohmigosh all of the cute!


Little and bigger fluff ball frolicking together... I am pretty sure the world would implode!!



From today  This is his "I LOVE CAR RIDES" face


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Creeping on me while I write my paper. Little weirdo!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

He is just the happiest, cutest little dude. I adore him! 

And have people honestly thought he was ugly?!?? I get that some people don't care for little dogs, but even objectively I can't see anything ugly about him? At all?!?? Crazy world!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How can you ever write a paper with that sweet face staring at you!? I love his little tongue.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Equinox said:


> He is just the happiest, cutest little dude. I adore him!
> 
> And have people honestly thought he was ugly?!?? I get that some people don't care for little dogs, but even objectively I can't see anything ugly about him? At all?!?? Crazy world!


I know right?!?! To me he is as cute as a button lol. I know it sounds horrible but I sometimes compare him to other small dogs that I see on the street and in my head I'm like "My Meeko is way cuter!" hahahaha. I've been told he looks "too" smart or intelligent and that it creeps people out because he likes to observe/stare lolol




jade5280 said:


> How can you ever write a paper with that sweet face staring at you!? I love his little tongue.


I couldn't... which is why I am at the library today hahaa I already miss him though  Would rather be home with my cutie pie <3


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyday I wonder how I ended up with such a handsome little guy


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Everyday I wonder how I ended up with such a handsome little guy


Mother Nature certainly has been more than generous to Meeko... he's just so gorgeous, I want to squish him ;___;


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Mother Nature certainly has been more than generous to Meeko... he's just so gorgeous, I want to squish him ;___;


He is quite squishable hehe. His plush fur makes hime a great cuddle buddy 

Aaaand this is so classic Meeko lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg what a cute face!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Cuddling this morning with my boyfriend  After I feed Meeko and take him out for potty, he always goes back to snooze with my boyfriend for a few more mins 




















"Password?"


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww, the kitty is larger than Meeko! <3 He's such a cutiepie.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Hahaha! That last pic is awesome. Meeko seriously rocks. You hit the jackpot with him! He's the coolest little guy ever.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish my cat and dog laid next to each other on the bed.
My cat wants to be as far away as possible from him.
I don't blame her since he's annoying haha.

Are you jealous that your boyfriend gets all the snuggles?


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Meeko is precious! I love his brown feet!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Awww, the kitty is larger than Meeko! <3 He's such a cutiepie.


Hehe yeah! My kitties are all about 12 lbs (one guy is 10 lbs but still bigger than Meeko), so they outweigh him by quite a bit! He's such a little guy.. but I always forget he's so little until he is next to my kitties or other dogs 



BubbaMoose said:


> Hahaha! That last pic is awesome. Meeko seriously rocks. You hit the jackpot with him! He's the coolest little guy ever.


Thank you! He really is a cool little guy 



Chichan said:


> I wish my cat and dog laid next to each other on the bed.
> My cat wants to be as far away as possible from him.
> I don't blame her since he's annoying haha.
> 
> Are you jealous that your boyfriend gets all the snuggles?


Hahaha yeah Meeko and the cats have a weird relationship. Cha Cha is the grumpiest and least tolerant out of the three -- he tolerates Meeko when Meeko is calm, but for some reason he's always Meeko's favorite to pester when he's excited. He just ignores him and if he gets too much, he will swat him and usually Meeko will leave him alone lol. LeRoux (the orange guy in this pic) loves swatting at Meeko as he passes by, and will groom him from time to time. He's the most dog friendly cat ever -- his favorite dogs are always the larger ones that will play with him... not sure why haha  Theon grew up with Meeko from when he was a kitten, so he cuddles with him, wrestles with him and grooms him. He's the one that's usually snuggled up next to Meeko.

As for the snuggles -- honestly? Not at all lol! I'm actually not into snuggling a whole lot... I actually can't sleep at night when Meeko tries to snuggle with me because I like having my space. My boyfriend's really into snuggling with him though haha  It doesn't bother me too much because they're both very sticky so they don't bother me during these times!! Meeko snuggles with me plenty during the day anyway. If he could, he would get pets and massages and snuggles all day, honestly 



pinksand said:


> Meeko is precious! I love his brown feet!


Thank you! Yes his brown feet are quite funny because he isn't a traditional tricolor with the brown eyebrows! He also has bald elbows! hahaha


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Speaking of Meeko with cats 

LeRoux likes to steal Meeko's crate. He also steals Meeko's Kong and plays with it at times haha.









Sitting on dirty laundry together









Sleeping together. This is Theon, the guy who grew up with Meeko 









Stealing all the chairs so that I can't study









Snuggles

















My old foster (gone to her forever home in Japan now) snuggling with LeRoux. We always joked that they were in a gang called the Blondies 









(cont'd)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah a lot of interspecies snuggling in my house 


















Sharing the crate


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

My heart is going to stop looking at all the interspecies love.
Too cute to handle.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw those are so sweet!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

His "Moooooom wake up!!" face









Yeah I don't know... he's special


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Please please please if you're ever going to clone him let me know! I want a Meeko so bad <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol! He makes the funniest faces


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Please please please if you're ever going to clone him let me know! I want a Meeko so bad <3


Haha it's funny because a friend of mine recently asked me where she can get a dog just like Meeko lol! She said that she wants a dog exactly like him physically and personality-wise  It old her if I ever clone him, she could have one of his clones 

He really is a great dog  I always wonder if I will ever end up with another small dude with just as awesome of a personality 



jade5280 said:


> lol! He makes the funniest faces


He really does! I can never look at him with a straight face!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He didn't quite make it to the bed this morning:









And last night when my boyfriend and I were watching a movie:


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> He didn't quite make it to the bed this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, he's such a giant dog obviously he can't fit on couches or dog beds


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I'm going throw a lack-of-Meeko-pictures-withdrawal...


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

taquitos said:


> He didn't quite make it to the bed this morning:


I just want to caption this pictures "life is hard" lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> well, he's such a giant dog obviously he can't fit on couches or dog beds


He's clearly a Great Dane, not a Pom/Chihuahua duhh 



Chichan said:


> I just want to caption this pictures "life is hard" lol


Hahaha life sure is hard for little Meeko  It's a lot of work getting scritches and cuddles all day 



BubbaMoose said:


> I'm going throw a lack-of-Meeko-pictures-withdrawal...


Here you go!!

Tongue!









And his specialty: Looking ridiculously cute.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

From this morning's walk  We tested out his new custom made raincoat!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated this thread in a while... Only just starting to get over Kashi's passing.

We went to go get Krispy Kreme donuts, and I had Meeko pose with my cup of coffee. He was not too pleased about not being able to drink the coffee himself haha.









Typical derp face









When I asked him if he wanted to go for a walk


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I know I keep saying this so it sounds redundant but I honestly melt inside every single time you post a new picture of Meeko. He just radiates joy


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh my my my god, so cute!!! Hey! i saw the cat litter box, does it work for dog ?


taquitos said:


> I guess this is long overdue haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I drew a little something that expresses exactly how I feel about Meeko  Sorry for the quality and weird greenish tone, that's what artificial light does to drawings (I don't have a scanner)

I hope I got his markings right!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

His little button nose and tongue kills me!!! So much cute! 

Whistlejacket, that drawing is incredible!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> I know I keep saying this so it sounds redundant but I honestly melt inside every single time you post a new picture of Meeko. He just radiates joy


Haha yes he is quite joyful  Everyone always tells me how peppy and happy he is! A month or so ago I took him to the vet (for boosters and a checkup), and even he asked if he was this energetic/happy all the time... and he honestly is, if he isn't sleeping so  Some people would find it annoying, I think... but I love it. He always puts me in a good mood 



Petmagasin said:


> Oh my my my god, so cute!!! Hey! i saw the cat litter box, does it work for dog ?


Those litter boxes are for my cats lol! Not my dog. We tried pee pad training for a while, and he was using it okay but I didn't like the smell and waste. He goes outside 4 times a day now and I only leave a pad out for him when I am away for more than 6 hours.



Whistlejacket said:


> I drew a little something that expresses exactly how I feel about Meeko  Sorry for the quality and weird greenish tone, that's what artificial light does to drawings (I don't have a scanner)
> 
> I hope I got his markings right!


Haha this is such an amazing drawing!! Thank you!  That wink with his tongue out is totally Meeko haha 



jade5280 said:


> His little button nose and tongue kills me!!! So much cute!
> 
> Whistlejacket, that drawing is incredible!


A coworker once told me his tongue looked like a penis LOLOL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I was gone for four days on a trip to Toronto, so sorry for the lack of Meeko pics!!

Here's a video of him from when I got back though. This was our first time being away from each other for so long!

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2zf7udu/8[/video]

Playing with a toy I bought for him from Woofstock


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Being shameless









We've been working on a lot of eye contact because we enrolled in that "focus" class and I am trying to work on his attention span and whatnot to prepare him for some dog sports. Yesterday we were doing the exercises on and off and I couldn't do anything without him being in my face like this:









More eye contact/his cute head tilt









And for every cute photo of Meeko, there are about 10 others of him looking derpy like this


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww, that video of him greeting you is absolutely adorable! So are all the photos. Meeko brings out the fangirl in me like no band does, haha!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Did I mention Meeko is best buds with my cats?
[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2cr146o/8[/video]

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/2udxgcw/8[/video]


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks like a baby seal in this one



























We went to a place called Hot Dog Cafe where you can bring your dog with you to eat  They also have a doggy daycare and grooming.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello, all! It's been a while!

Meeko and I have been busy making videos for our new channel, GyomiTV! It's a channel about my pets (dog, cat and fish related stuff). A couple of weeks ago we took a trip to St Joseph Oratory to film him having fun frolicking. It was originally meant to be a video showcasing all of his tricks, but we were having an "off" day so we ended up just doing his favorites :lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpHoW4ZzffA

And he's up to his usual silly shenanigans at home, of course.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha! How did he get up on the cat gym?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Haha! How did he get up on the cat gym?


We have a bean bag chair near the cat tree and he jumped from it lol! He's very agile 


He has such a tiny snouttttt sometimes I can't!









Falling asleep with a toy in his mouth... typical lol  He doesn't really play WITH me a whole lot (maybe a few times a week lol), but he plays with his toys on his own everyday  He keeps himself entertained lol. When he's tired, he picks up a soft toy and will fall asleep with it in his mouth 









Tired after a riverside walk!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Can I please have him...just for a couple of days to smoosh.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol awww he's seriously enjoying that ball


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Can I please have him...just for a couple of days to smoosh.


Hahaha if you ever visit Montreal, or if I am ever in NS, sure!  He is pretty smooshable! I always have to resist my urge to hug him so tight that I squish him lol!



jade5280 said:


> lol awww he's seriously enjoying that ball


Yeah he's a little weirdo! That ball, this blue spider thing and this one squirrel toy are his favorites to use as "mouth pillows" 

Aaaand today, being ridiculously cute over a bit of pizza crust


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love him so much. He cracks me up! Seems like a real character.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hahaha if you ever visit Montreal, or if I am ever in NS, sure!  He is pretty smooshable! I always have to resist my urge to hug him so tight that I squish him lol!


That's a dangerous offer...I have really good friends who live in Mtl who I visit every couple years, plus a friend who is moving within the next 12 months, AND I'll be moving to Borden, ON within the next 18 months and that is close enough for me to do lots of visits there. I will get to smoosh him!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> That's a dangerous offer...I have really good friends who live in Mtl who I visit every couple years, plus a friend who is moving within the next 12 months, AND I'll be moving to Borden, ON within the next 18 months and that is close enough for me to do lots of visits there. I will get to smoosh him!


Haha well let me know when you're in Montreal and I'll bring Meeko around so that you can play with him lol!

He's starting to really like strangers  Still a little skittish with people trying to pet him by going over his head, but he greets them and will ask for pets. Huge improvement from when I first got him (he used to get scared if people approached us and would either bolt or stick by me making whale eyes)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Bath time! Little guy was brave enough to walk around in chest deep water!









Being as pathetic as possible after a bath









After a nutritious breakfast consisting of raw egg, chicken breast, coconut oil and joint supplement, we went for a nice walk around the neighborhood!










I love taking him for walks in the early morning on weekends because all the parks are deserted  We worked on some training and goofed around in the grass. It was full of morning dew, so Meeko got a little messy!












Laurelin said:


> I love him so much. He cracks me up! Seems like a real character.


I think if Mia liked other dogs, they would get along swimmingly!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

reminds me of


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> reminds me of


Hahaha yeah I almost named him Gizmo


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Not much going on here. I'm back in school so we haven't been spending as much time together *cry*

Little Meeko loves bike rides, and when I went to go move my bike to the garage, he got all excited thinking I would take him. He spent the next hour or so pouting and begging (squeak squeak squeak, wiggle bum, etc. lol) so I took him for a bike ride.


















I took him to a park where I let him run around on a long line 









Getting all bug-eyed over some beef trachea. He's wearing the bandana because his ruff gets filthy when he eats them LOL


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I love him so much, I can't even began express it. He's absolutely handsome.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just love this dog. Hey does that little pack work well? I want to start taking Lola on bike rides, but I've been deliberating between a front basket, a little trailer, or something like that.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I love him so much, I can't even began express it. He's absolutely handsome.


Hehe thank you! Not gonna lie, he does often turn heads when we go for a walk 



LoMD13 said:


> I just love this dog. Hey does that little pack work well? I want to start taking Lola on bike rides, but I've been deliberating between a front basket, a little trailer, or something like that.


It depends on the dog. I would not use it for a dog any larger than Meeko. If your dog is longer than 12 inches, you might have trouble zipping the bag up. Besides that I do like it. Useful little pockets and everything, and I like that there's a clip inside for the harness. All the mesh makes it very breathable too


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He loves Too Cute on Animal Planet


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks! I think Lola is exactly Meeko-sized (7 lbs, 8 inches tall) so that might be a pretty good option.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Couldn't find Meeko anywhere in the house last night. I was getting so worried, but then I found him in a pile of dirty laundry (was doing laundry) lol!


















We visited my old work today, and they had Halloween costumes! Meeko was not too impressed.




















LoMD13 said:


> Thanks! I think Lola is exactly Meeko-sized (7 lbs, 8 inches tall) so that might be a pretty good option.


Yeah so it would be perfect for Lola!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He is wishing he was a real skunk so he could spray you for this embarassment.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweater weather! It's getting chilly out!









"Gimme dat treat!!"









Little monkey











SDRRanger said:


> He is wishing he was a real skunk so he could spray you for this embarassment.


Oh yes LOL He looked sooo miserable. Everyone at the store was very amused by this outfit. They even posted this photo on their FB page haha.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So it's back to school for me, which means I am away from home way more often than Meeko is used to. My boyfriend is back in school full time + working part time as well. My sister also has been working long hours.

In short, he is spending more time alone than he has all summer. As a result, we get quite the super greeting, complete with barks of excitement and super zoomies lol!

Today we didn't do much training (I'm exhausted). Just practiced "watch me" at random times. His face is just so ridiculous when he looks over at me LOL


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, ridiculous. Ridiculously cute!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Very focused! We were practicing his down-stay 









Taking a nice nap on the back cushion of the couch lol 











CandyLeopard said:


> Yes, ridiculous. Ridiculously cute!!


Haha yeah I don't know what it is about his face but I think he looks cute but a little crazy most of the time LOL His eyes are just so weird and buggy lol! I honestly feel like he pulls these expressions on purpose


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Crack-dog haha. He's like O_O IMSTAYINGRIGHTHERE!!!! Do you ever feel like you're not being watched? lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Crack-dog haha. He's like O_O IMSTAYINGRIGHTHERE!!!! Do you ever feel like you're not being watched? lol


If he's awake, nope LOL He's always like this O_O or like this:









He just has the craziest eyes LOL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

TOYS









From our walk yesterday 









He has a lot of toys lol!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

All ready for bed!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


>


"I know they call them fingers man, but have you ever seen them fing?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha I feel like you should dress him up in Rastafarian attire with dread locks for Halloween.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Haha I feel like you should dress him up in Rastafarian attire with dread locks for Halloween.


Like this guy:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahahahahaha that outfit is AMAZING. The dog is even pulling a Meeko face!! I can'tttt


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Some random photos that I haven't posted before


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love all of the faces he makes! Too cute!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

We're pet sitting a friend's Shihtzu-Poodle mix for the weekend. Meeko is not too pleased LOL. He has known Taz since Taz was a wee baby (we have pet sat Taz before), but he is called Taz for a reason... short for Tasmanian Devil 

Taz has no sense of personal space.









But Meeko kind of deserved to be annoyed -- he stole all of Taz's toys LOL.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Went up to the mountain nearby for a short hike/walk with Taz and my friend's dog, Fox.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol I love the pic where Taz is sitting like right on top of Meeko. Meeko is just like uuugh whatever.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Lol I love the pic where Taz is sitting like right on top of Meeko. Meeko is just like uuugh whatever.


Haha yesss the same happened this evening actually...

Being crushed by Taz


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Seriously, Meeko, stop being so ridiculous.



















He claimed my new sweater as his bed yesterday after I took it off.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He's sooo cute, man. I want him. D:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> He's sooo cute, man. I want him. D:


Haha maybe we can trade for one day  I take Toby, you take Meeko! Bahaha 

Seriously, though, I thought I was going crazy when I was watching that Boston Terrier early spring... but now I miss that craziness lol! When it's just Meeko and I (and no other house guests) it gets awfully quiet!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Today we went for a walk around the neighborhood park after visiting our favorite pet boutique!

At the park we met a dog that I have been eyeing on FB through a local rescue! His new mommy asked if Meeko could play with him (as he is afraid of a lot of dogs), so we went to let the two have a romp around the dog park (no one else was there -- otherwise I would not have taken Meeko there).

Meeko and Simba!









Honestly I am so thankful that he is GREAT with small dogs. He just LOVES them all and does not take offense to any growling, etc. and plays so nicely and respectfully with them.

They played together a couple of times but for the most part Simba was still unsure, so we gave them some cheese while they hung out with each other


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

The elusive North American Bat Lion has once again made an appearance! This time, he was caught by an amateur photographer, collecting leaves which he uses to make a den in preparation for winter!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That photo is just GORGEOUS. Meeko is too, of course, but wow those fall colors work for him.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> That photo is just GORGEOUS. Meeko is too, of course, but wow those fall colors work for him.


Thank you! It was just taken on a plain ol' iPhone but I absolutely love it! I made it my FB cover page, and phone background ^_^

And just for fun, Meeko being a silly nut


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> The elusive North American Bat Lion has once again made an appearance! This time, he was caught by an amateur photographer, collecting leaves which he uses to make a den in preparation for winter!


So adorable!! I love this photo


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> So adorable!! I love this photo


Thank you!


"Hi, my name is Meeko and I like to annoy my mom when she's trying to cram for midterms."









*Yaaaawwwwnnn* "This is SO boring! Take me for a walk instead!"


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Bat Lions also use the leaves to cover the traps they have dug into the ground for catching prey.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Bat Lions also use the leaves to cover the traps they have dug into the ground for catching prey.


Oh yes. It also disguises itself as an alley cat to infiltrate the cat territories! 

Today we went for a wet, chilly walk. I haven't been paying much attention to him the past couple of days because of midterms.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Meeko's pretty much the cutest thing I've seen ever. 

And I have a 10 w.o puppy!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> Meeko's pretty much the cutest thing I've seen ever.
> 
> And I have a 10 w.o puppy!


Thank you! I'm not so sure Meeko is the cutest  Tippex IS pretty darn adorable (and Staffies also are one of my favorite breeds so I am a little jealous bahaha).



Some dogs hate coming home from walks. Not my dog.









Aaand I used to not let Meeko on my bed... but I gave up lol my boyfriend kept letting him sleep on my bed and now I just let him and even encourage it a bit LOL









Cuddles with mama!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Oh yes. It also disguises itself as an alley cat to infiltrate the cat territories!
> 
> Today we went for a wet, chilly walk. I haven't been paying much attention to him the past couple of days because of midterms.


Omg soooo cute. I love how his head and neck are so fluffy!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Omg soooo cute. I love how his head and neck are so fluffy!


Hehe yeah he has the teeniest body under all that fur!

From our walk yesterday.



























Meeko thinks wine is disgusting rotten grape swill


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko sure takes Animal Planet's Too Cute seriously!









With Mia :3


















On the bus to a friend's place









I wanted him to model his new sweater. He was not cooperating.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Bed time!









He's so cat-like. Sometimes I wonder if it's because he spends most of his time with cats lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

More Meeko shenanigans! The football field nearby my place that is an unofficial "dog run" has become a regular stop for us every Saturday  It's huge, there's lots of grass, and no more than 2 other dogs usually! We've been working on off leash reliability and things have been going great  I can even call him off the seagulls that like to hang out there (if you guys have followed my other thread Meeko is pretty prey driven). Now for some silly pictures!

Happy puppy!









Incominggg!!!









Trying to catch a treat LOL









More derping


















His posture reminds me of a Border Collie here lol









A quick video of his sit-stay and recall! We are able to do it further and further each time ^_^
[video]http://tinypic.com/r/29wwn0l/8[/video]


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He's getting really good about being off leash!



















HIs personality in a nutshell


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

He is so so cute and I'm so glad he's doing well off leash! He looks like he's loving his new freedom.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay! For being able to be off-leash. 

He's just so adorable. He's one of my favorite DF dogs of all time,& I just really love him.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay for Meeko! He's cute as ever (i.e prodigiously cute).

Also, I see he's wearing a Hurtta harness, can I ask you what you think of it? Sitka needs a harness and I like the look of the Hurtta ones a lot


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> He is so so cute and I'm so glad he's doing well off leash! He looks like he's loving his new freedom.


Thank you! Yes he absolutely loves it! He loves running around  I feel bad that I have deprived him of this pleasure until recently!



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yay! For being able to be off-leash.
> 
> He's just so adorable. He's one of my favorite DF dogs of all time,& I just really love him.


Thank you! And yay, Meeko has a fan  haha 



Whistlejacket said:


> Yay for Meeko! He's cute as ever (i.e prodigiously cute).
> 
> Also, I see he's wearing a Hurtta harness, can I ask you what you think of it? Sitka needs a harness and I like the look of the Hurtta ones a lot


Thank you, as always ^_^

As for the harness, it is my go-to harness besides his Buddy Belt. I use the Hurtta if we are doing active things. It washes well and he seems very comfortable in it (no hacking or coughing even if he pulls, etc.). The only issue I have had with it is when he's sleeping, sometimes he manages to slip both his paws onto one side of the harness lol! But we had the same issue with the Puppia harnesses, so nothing new. I definitely recommend it! I probably use it the most out of all of the harnesses I have


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, it's useful  I definitely like the Hurtta Y a lot, though I also really like the Hurtta Pro, especially as it has a floating ring. Aaargh, who knew choosing a harness could turn into such a dilemma!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Thanks for the feedback, it's useful  I definitely like the Hurtta Y a lot, though I also really like the Hurtta Pro, especially as it has a floating ring. Aaargh, who knew choosing a harness could turn into such a dilemma!


Yeah I stayed away from the other style just because I read a review saying it can be difficult to size for some awkwardly shaped dogs. Meeko has very narrow shoulders so I figured it would be safer to just get the Y-shape for him. On Sitka it will probably fit without issue though!


Meeko went to my friend's place last night, and there were a good 5-6 people there and a big dog as well. He was so great! His social skills have improved SO much since I first got him. He picked a favorite human for the night, who happened to be the friend who was visiting from BC, and spent most of his night sitting on her lap, soaking up all the attention ^_^


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Meeko is adorable! And it's great that his social skills are improving  He looks like he would be a lot of fun. I tried putting a shirt on Chester once. He did not like it.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

DGerry said:


> Meeko is adorable! And it's great that his social skills are improving  He looks like he would be a lot of fun. I tried putting a shirt on Chester once. He did not like it.


Thanks! Yes, the trick "go say hi!" really helped him get over his fear of strangers. It's still a work in progress, but I don't mind him being a little aloof with strangers.

Haha for Meeko it's a necessity when it gets cold! He used to not be a fan either, but he's learned that clothes = outside = can stay out longer and play yay!

More pics to come!

With the cat (no he's not that small compared to the kitty lol! It's just the perspective)









Snuggle time with the monkey









Yeah he's pretty freaking adorable









Snow! He has such a love hate relationship with snow. On one hand, he loves rubbing his face in it. On the other, it means he has to wear annoying booties and it's also very cold once it melts.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is everyone getting snow except me? I'm jealous. I don't think there's any in the forecast for the next week either.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Why is everyone getting snow except me? I'm jealous. I don't think there's any in the forecast for the next week either.


Hahaha well, it all melted over the weekend -- now we're getting rain instead ugh!

Expensive dog bed available, but he chooses to sleep on my backpack instead.









This is his face in the mornings when I open my eyes









My little man is getting "old man" hairs (the white on his chin)!!!









In his carrier, on the metro. I am so happy that he travels so well. He loves his carrier and as long as he's in his carrier he is comfortable where ever we go, no matter how loud or crowded the place is!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's like a forever puppy with that cute nose and big eyes.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> He's like a forever puppy with that cute nose and big eyes.


He really is! His fluffy-but-not-as-fluffy-as-pure-bred-pom fur makes him look even more puppy-like as well! People ask me if he's a puppy all the time lol!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

As always, I take way too many pics of Meeko LOL.

I gave him a haircut today. Looking soooo booootiful









And of course I had to take this picture of him being a derp









He loves his daddy









Haaaah


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha I love how you both have the same expression!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Haha I love how you both have the same expression!


Haha yeah we do this a lot! You know how they say that dogs look like their owners?? Yeah, pretty sure Meeko and I are similar


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

It's been a while! Here are some of the photos from recently.

Keeping me company as I study


















Winter is difficult for my little one. We got a lot of snow last week, and he's been having trouble walking in it. It's more than chest deep for him now!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He looks so cute in the snow!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

God I can't even visit this thread anymore. Every time I do, I find myself looking up Poms on Petfinder.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> He looks so cute in the snow!


Haha thanks I think you commented on instagram too! I just wish he enjoyed the snow more lol! He's excited about fresh snow for maybe 5 mins and then doesn't want much to do with it for the rest of the winter -__- he also has recently developed an aversion to walking in the cold... ugh.



d_ray said:


> God I can't even visit this thread anymore. Every time I do, I find myself looking up Poms on Petfinder.


Hahaha you need to get oneeee it's essentially like having a cute cat that you can do more with 

Aaaand Meeko is really unhappy about my finals. Haven't been doing much with him because I have been to busy studying! Well... kinda... I actually taught him two new tricks recently (putting his toys "away" and turning around an object), but he just gets infinitely more annoying when I'm trying to study... it's like he knows even though he doesn't really spend as much time with me when I DON'T need to study... little jerk lol


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

taquitos said:


>


Suspicious Meeko looks suspicious!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Suspicious Meeko looks suspicious!


Hehe yes. He makes the funniest faces this guy!

More pictures! Sorry about the lack of update. We've been busy pet sitting + celebrating the holidays.

Meeko's Christmas dinner! A whole quail!









Christmas elf Meeko!


















Hanging out with his buddies we were pet sitting!









He hasn't been a fan of the weather lately. Even all geared up like this, he only wants to go for maybe a block before he turns around and walks himself home 









This is the face he gave me when I asked him if he wanted to go pee this morning. "Pee? Me? No, never! I never go peepee!" haha


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

He just kills me, I love him. Lola hates the weather too! Not good for littles.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this boy!



taquitos said:


> Hanging out with his buddies we were pet sitting!


If I didn't already know Meeko, I'd have a hard time believing any of them were actually dogs LOL They're just so cute and fluffy!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> He just kills me, I love him. Lola hates the weather too! Not good for littles.


Hehe yeah he goes out, pees, and if it's warm enough mayyybe he will wipe his face in snow (I don't know why he does this lol), but then high tails it back home LOL



Equinox said:


> I love this boy!
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't already know Meeko, I'd have a hard time believing any of them were actually dogs LOL They're just so cute and fluffy!


Hehe yeah they're all pretty adorable. Honestly I was dying with three dogs in the house though ugh lol. I have realized that I've been spoiled with Meeko. Both dogs have issues. Paco (left) is extremely sticky and he yelps every time I'm not within his site. Taz is a grump and does not tolerate being touched very well. They both also bark like crazy at strangers/the door. It was quite an experience trying to handle them all


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg those little shoes are soooo cute! They make his feet look so teeny tiny. Meeko is so stylish!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Omg those little shoes are soooo cute! They make his feet look so teeny tiny. Meeko is so stylish!


Hehe yeah they're the only ones he'll walk in. Any "boot" types he refuses to walk in so rubber Pawz for him!


My bebzzz he is sooo cute! I love his relationship with the cats


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Some recent photos!

Rubbing his face in snow... and looking ridiculous in his snow suit lol!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

And I thought he couldn't get anymore adorable, then you had to go and put a snowsuit on him! He's the cutest banana I've ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> And I thought he couldn't get anymore adorable, then you had to go and put a snowsuit on him! He's the cutest banana I've ever seen!!!!!!!


Hahaha I've had that snowsuit for so long but I never put it on him until that day... He was the only dog who wasn't cold, but he was also the most ridiculous looking... Usually we get a lot of "awwwws" and smiles from passers-by but that walk was full of people giggling and pointing haha poor little dude. He was even walking a little funny because of how thick the suit was LOL

Oh, you know, just being his attractive self...









Ohaiii


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Little bat lion is as silly as ever!

Such ferocity!


















Yes, we're just a little silly!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, his little snowsuit!! <3 Meeko makes the best faces ever.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Oh my gosh, his little snowsuit!! <3 Meeko makes the best faces ever.


Haha yeah he's not a fan but he just gets so filthy in slushy weather (and gets cold sooo easily)

Sometimes he nudges me and then rolls his bully stick (or other treat) towards me. I don't know what he wants when he does it lol! I think maybe he wants me to safe keep it? Silly thing









IKEA kids' toys are the best toys for him! We're working on a cute "grocery shopping" trick sequence right now 









He fell asleep with his face hidden under a pillow XD


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's so cute! I've heard a lot of negative things about Pomeranian, like how yappy they are, but I'm assuming that is just due to the fact that the Poms I've met weren't properly trained (I also have the same opinion about Shelties)

I would LOVE people to tell me how wrong I am about these two little types of dogs being too yappy because I would LOVE to add them to my list!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

missc89 said:


> He's so cute! I've heard a lot of negative things about Pomeranian, like how yappy they are, but I'm assuming that is just due to the fact that the Poms I've met weren't properly trained (I also have the same opinion about Shelties)
> 
> I would LOVE people to tell me how wrong I am about these two little types of dogs being too yappy because I would LOVE to add them to my list!


Haha well I'll say this... my dog is not yappy... but he is vocal. He does not bark at the door, he does not bark at strangers or strange dogs... but he will be the first to yelp/scream in pain, he will bark if he's excited (which is why we ignore him when we go home), he will bark to let me know he has to go potty, etc. but it's not incessant. Does that make sense?

So yes... generally Poms and Shelties are vocal... but Aussies are known for that too!

Honestly Poms are... not for the faint hearted for sure  I have seen both ends of the spectrum (vicious purse hell hound to sweet and docile fluffy angel) but they all have one thing in common: Attitude! But if you like a spunky, fun loving, optimistic dog, then they're definitely a good breed to consider! They definitely need proper handling though.

I have no doubt Meeko would have been a horrible yappy thing if he went to the wrong home... I see that in how he behaves towards my sister and my friend. They like to spoil him and he just flat out doesn't listen to them... he will only work if he knows you mean business and if you are enticing enough (i.e. no reward and you have no rules? forget it the Pom will walk all over you with their tiny paws lol).

I find this picture from Not to Standard pretty accurate lol!









Aaand it's really not that they're not trainable... They are fully capable. Meeko knows sooo many tricks and picks up on the subtlest of my body language... but it really comes down to whether he feels like it or not. He enjoys training... but it doesn't necessarily mean he'll perform. If he finds something better he will blow me off LOL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He's getting "old man hairs" on his chin and upper lip!!









I tried to give him a "partial" bath after a walk in the muddy, slushy, salty outdoors.... this is as "partial" as it got lol


















He manages to do this with every single harness, without fail.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww, I like his "old man hairs"! Sitka has a sort of little grey goatee and I think it's adorable. How old is Meeko?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> He manages to do this with every single harness, without fail.


 He's such a weirdo!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Aww, I like his "old man hairs"! Sitka has a sort of little grey goatee and I think it's adorable. How old is Meeko?


Hehe yeah I think it adds to the "black dog charm" 

He's only ~3-4 which is why it's hilarious!



jade5280 said:


> He's such a weirdo!


He really is!! I don't know why he does this lol!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko went to my sister's work today (it's the first bring your dog to work day of the year). I miss him already 

So here are some photos!










With his new 'do


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

SO cute I can't even stand it. 

That attitude you descibe reminds me so much of Lola. Stubborn, stubborn little fluffs.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> SO cute I can't even stand it.
> 
> That attitude you descibe reminds me so much of Lola. Stubborn, stubborn little fluffs.


Hahaha yup they're like "You can't boss me around! I'm too cute to be bossed around!"


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Time for an update! (Photos to come)

Wearing a bowtie! He was going to an SPCA cocktail party as my sister's date









Being cute in the AM 









At a local park



























Run! Weee!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He looks so good in a bow tie! I love his curly tongue!


----------

